# Cheapest flights from Dublin to Faro?



## sartay (30 Jun 2009)

Is there anyone else other than Ryanair and Aer Lingus flying the Dublin to Faro route?

Looking for the cheapest flights possible to Faro for the end of next month!


----------



## z101 (30 Jun 2009)

Ryanair Via Luton then with Cityjet is probably only other cheap option.


----------



## helllohello (30 Jun 2009)

have a look at the site www.whichbudget.com  it gives you a full list of who all fly where.


----------



## europhile (1 Jul 2009)

www.skyscanner.com


----------



## WaterWater (1 Jul 2009)

sartay said:


> Is there anyone else other than Ryanair and Aer Lingus flying the Dublin to Faro route?
> 
> Looking for the cheapest flights possible to Faro for the end of next month!


 
Looking at Ryanair recently I have noticed a big increase in their flight prices. So now you get high prices as well as being treated like cattle.


----------



## sartay (2 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. Those two sites are handy. The London option is the cheapest but a pain to make the stopover. Think I'll just have to suck it up with Ryanair then!!


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2009)

I think Easyjet fly to Faro from Belfast.
Is that an option?


----------



## oldnick (2 Jul 2009)

why does veryone always think of Ryanair  -and sometimes Aerlingus.
There are many holiday companies Panorama, Sunworld etc - going to Faro. You can buy a whole package this weekend cheaper than a flight- only with the two airlines.
Or you can choose a flight- only with the tour operators - and you won't get ripped off for baggage or other ridiculous extras.

I know that as a travel agent I may appear prejudiced but there is a mindset here that Ryanair must always be cheaper -and ,yes, often it is.

But try booking a flight for the next few weekends to the popular sun destinations with Ryanair or Aerlingus and I know tour operators like Panorama can easily beat their prices -and won't mislead you on the real price.


----------



## sartay (6 Jul 2009)

oldnick said:


> why does veryone always think of Ryanair -and sometimes Aerlingus.
> There are many holiday companies Panorama, Sunworld etc - going to Faro. You can buy a whole package this weekend cheaper than a flight- only with the two airlines.
> Or you can choose a flight- only with the tour operators - and you won't get ripped off for baggage or other ridiculous extras.
> 
> ...


 
I've actually looked into booking a package and yeah, there are some extremely cheap ones out there. I was going to go down that route except that all the packages are Saturday to Saturday etc. I need flexibility on the days I can travel - a weekend to a weekend is no good.

If you can suggest any travel agents offering a package or flights cheaper than Ryanair flights for a Thursday to a Monday, then I'm genuinely all ears! Feel free to PM me your own details if you have something to offer too


----------



## europhile (7 Jul 2009)

You get the sombrero brigade on those charter flights.


----------

